# Removing ashes



## osbornj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Probably a really silly question...but, hey, I'm a newbie at this!!

I have an electric smoker that has a small metal box that holds the wood chips. My question is: when the chips have burned, and turned to ash, and I need to add some new chips...I am supposed to remove the box (with an oven mitt, of course!!) and dump the ashes out, before adding the new chips, right? Otherwise, you'd end up with a full box and it would stir up a bunch of airborne ashes that would stick to the meat.

Appreciate your indulging me and my newbie questions!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just keep adding more chips untill the smoke is finished. You are not going to be using that much wood for a single smoke. If you do you won't be able to eat it anyway. Keep the door closed and let it smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 22, 2015)

What smoker do you have? My MES 30" has way too small of a chip tray so as it filled with ashes there was no room left (which is why I abandoned it all together and made my own).


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

No silly questions, if you don't know, you don't know

Gary


----------



## osbornj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> No silly questions, if you don't know, you don't know
> 
> Gary


And there's A LOT that I don't know


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Lots of great friendly people here ready to help

Gary


----------

